# I saw my baby yesterday!



## MrsCLH (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi ladies - hope you are all doing well this week.

Had another scan yesterday - 14 weeks now - can't believe how much difference there is compared with 9 weeks - it looks like a little baby now! And it was wriggling around like mad and waving its little arms - hubby reckons it was practising its golf swing 

So reassuring, can relax a bit now till my 20 week scan. The hospital are calling me their star patient of 2011!

xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well done, its amazing when you see your bump take shape.........bring a tear to you eye.............


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 30, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Hi ladies - hope you are all doing well this week.
> 
> Had another scan yesterday - 14 weeks now - can't believe how much difference there is compared with 9 weeks - it looks like a little baby now! And it was wriggling around like mad and waving its little arms - hubby reckons it was practising its golf swing
> 
> ...



so your hubby presume that is a boy? if is practicing golf


----------



## rachelha (Mar 30, 2011)

brilliant, it is just amazing seeing your baby wriggling around inside of you


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 30, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Hi ladies - hope you are all doing well this week.
> 
> Had another scan yesterday - 14 weeks now - can't believe how much difference there is compared with 9 weeks - it looks like a little baby now! And it was wriggling around like mad and waving its little arms - hubby reckons it was practising its golf swing
> 
> ...



Ah that is so sweet, it's something you will remember for ever.  My grown up daughter was with me when I had a 20 week scan and she said 'oh it's got John's nose' and yes she has her dad's nose !  Sheena


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 30, 2011)

Great news, so excited for you  xx


----------



## MrsCLH (Mar 31, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> so your hubby presume that is a boy? if is practicing golf



You don't need to be a boy in his family to play golf  Poor little thing already has a set of golf clubs I kid you not!!


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations again, that's lovely news. And this is just the start of the magic.... You wait til you can FEEL it playing golf!

And absolutely, it can play golf whatever sex it is (at least, mine's going to be taken climbing by its obsessive dad, the wee critter: am assuming the golf rules are the same).


----------



## gail1 (Apr 1, 2011)

wonderfull news


----------

